# Is being an Electrician really for me?



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm currently in college completing my Electrician pre-apprenticeship. I really like the program so far, but am still not sure if it's really for me. A few years ago I was in a car accident and hurt my back, so I can't lift anything over 30-40kg. I volunteered as an Electrician apprentice (under supervision) to build a house for Habitat For Humanity. It was a really hot day and I became very exhausted pulling wires through beams and mounting boxes for most of the day. I consider myself to be a very physically fit person (I go to the gym 6 times/week) but does being an electrician mean having to work in very hot conditions where there is a risk of heat exhaustion? I don't mind getting my hands dirty and I've had my share of cuts and bruises during my college program, but if I find myself being exhausted every day after work (when I do start) then this trade might not work for me. Thanks for your input!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

About 34Kg (75 lbs) is all I feel is safe to lift alone; yes it can be a hot, dirty, cold wet, dry, noisy career.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

drsparky said:


> About 34Kg (75 lbs) is all I feel is safe to lift alone; yes it can be a hot, dirty, cold wet, dry, noisy career.


Would an Industrial Electrician have to worry about very hot conditions, if they are working in a factory?


----------



## barlow (Feb 16, 2009)

It depends on what kind of factory. Some factorys are hotter than others depending on the season and what not. Some factorys you may not be that busy, you may come in on your shift and swap out a breaker or two or replace a motor and thats it for the rest of the night and sometimes you may wish you called in sick that day. You could try a hi rise office building setting. At least you're in the ac all day.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

So I guess I shouldn't have much to worry about in that regard?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> Would an Industrial Electrician have to worry about very hot conditions, if they are working in a factory?


Yes, Paper mills are well over 100 degrees, I worked in a Cargill that was 132 near the ceiling, down on the floor it was a balmy 104. Many factories use steam so the humidity is at 100%. I worked in founderys with white hot metal passing by. The only factories I can think have that had AC were pharmaceutical and computer chips.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Yes, Paper mills are well over 100 degrees, I worked in a Cargill that was 132 near the ceiling, down on the floor it was a balmy 104. Many factories use steam so the humidity is at 100%. I worked in founderys with white hot metal passing by. The only factories I can think have that had AC were pharmaceutical and computer chips.


I'm sure the pros of being an Electrician far outweigh this particular con?


----------



## barlow (Feb 16, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Yes, Paper mills are well over 100 degrees, I worked in a Cargill that was 132 near the ceiling, down on the floor it was a balmy 104.


 Near the ceiling? I worked at Anchor Glass where they make beer and Snapple bottles all day. Its 132 on the floor in Jan! It feels like a convection oven in there. But yes most factorys are hot and noisy. I had to wear long sleeves, safety glasses, hard hat, earplugs with a pair of ear muffs and not the furry kind either! All day except for break and lunch.
:furious:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I left my previous career as a computer helpdesk tech (a glorified call center) for something a bit more hands on. In your experience do you think I will enjoy being an Electrician?


----------



## Darkjim (Aug 7, 2009)

I've worked in a -20 degree F freezer changing out high bay lights to energy saving t5's with motion detectors. Could only stay in there about 45 minutes max, then the hydraulics on the lift would get real sluggish.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

*If she can do it..........*

There are all sorts of things you can do. I have been in the trade for 11-12 years now, and I love it, even being outnumbered by the guys by 30-1 in my company. I have back problems due to a car accident myself, and tendonitis in both wrist, and am still able to carry rolls of bx up 28 stories. Come on now, toughen up young man! You can do it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

The conditions can vary a lot in factories, just depends on what they make. Smaller factories will more likely have maintance personal that can do electrical work as well (or the other way around). Construction work will be job specific to being a true electrician than working in a factory. Now that won’t be the case all the time but I would think mostly it would be true. Electrical work can be really enjoyable, but I hate trouble shooting when you can’t find what’s wrong.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> ... but if I find myself being exhausted every day after work (when I do start) then this trade might not work for me. Thanks for your input!


Then, I'd say you should look into something a bit more low impact. Maybe flower arrangement or cake decorating, buff boy.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Then, I'd say you should look into something a bit more low impact. Maybe flower arrangement or cake decorating, buff boy.


Haha. You're funny :no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> Haha. You're funny :no:


No, seriously.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Even though it was funny I'm not sure cake decorating is the way to go. MDShunks point being this is a tough trade. People think electrician they think standing in front of a panel terminating wires. Well, for most this is a very small portion of the trade. Running conduit, pulling wire, mounting gear ,setting transformers, climbing, pounding, crouching, this is more the reality of the trade. If you were exhausted from setting boxes and pulling romex I to think you should look into something else. No offense intended, just the facts. There are alot of tough people in this trade, both mentally and physically and thats part of what makes them good at what they do. Good luck in what ever you choose to do.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

As an electrician you would work in all conditions, in Canada count on anything from 32 C with humidex up to 40 to -30 with a wind chill to -50. 
During your apprenticeship count on working in it all conditions and weather, don't expect to get into any job where you get protection from having to work in them.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, I couldn't work in Canada. Too cold.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Funny the cold doesn't bother me half as much as the heat. You can always put more clothes on but they tend to start arresting you when you take too much off.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

OH the horror, hot cold sweaty dirty tired.

You're right, u might be better off working in a cubicle.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently in college completing my Electrician pre-apprenticeship. I really like the program so far, but am still not sure if it's really for me. A few years ago I was in a car accident and hurt my back, so I can't lift anything over 30-40kg. I volunteered as an Electrician apprentice (under supervision) to build a house for Habitat For Humanity. It was a really hot day and I became very exhausted pulling wires through beams and mounting boxes for most of the day. I consider myself to be a very physically fit person (I go to the gym 6 times/week) but does being an electrician mean having to work in very hot conditions where there is a risk of heat exhaustion? I don't mind getting my hands dirty and I've had my share of cuts and bruises during my college program, but if I find myself being exhausted every day after work (when I do start) then this trade might not work for me. Thanks for your input!


There is a big difference between being in shape for the gym, and being in shape for work. If your exhausted by pulling some romex and mounting boxes, then this trade is not for you. You think thats hard wait till you have to rewire a whole house from the crawl and the attic. Either buck it up or work infront of a computer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The past few days it's been in the mid 90's here. I also had to do some work in an attic. I don't know what the temperature was, but I'm guessing it was over 120 degrees. I worked for 10 minutes in the attic, came back down and dried the sweat off and chugged Powerade...repeat several times until the work was done. If you don't think you can handle doing stuff like that, then maybe the trade isn't for you.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Then, I'd say you should look into something a bit more low impact. Maybe flower arrangement or cake decorating, buff boy.


Or fourum moderator


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Man, I couldn't work in Canada. Too cold.


 
are you kidding? its hit around 40 degrees celcius here. winter in Vancouver rarely goes below -2 or so. Why does everyone think we live in igloos........just because my aunt had a sled dog...............


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

The rest of Canada tends to be slightly chillier then Vancouver, and dryer too.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> are you kidding? its hit around 40 degrees celcius here. winter in Vancouver rarely goes below -2 or so. Why does everyone think we live in igloos........just because my aunt had a sled dog...............


Hey atleast in an igloo your beer stays cold:whistling2:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

The work definitely isn't the issue for me. There's a big difference in doing a lot of work in comfortable conditions compared to working in 40C heat. Hell, I'd be more comfortable working in -40C. The work wouldn't be worth doing if it means I'm going to end up in the hospital. I'm not planning on doing residential anyway. I want to eventually get into industrial control so I think this is the best route to take.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

barlow said:


> factorys


When trying to use the plural of a word that ends in "y", drop the "y" and add "ies". So it would be "factories", not "factorys". :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Choose another field.

General electrical work can and will be *brutal*. 

If you got worked roping one house, you won't like what's to come.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zog said:


> Or fourum moderator


It's "forum," not "fourum."


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the advice that has been given referring you to another line of work might be a good route for you to follow.If you think your coming out of school and being grabbed into a job where all you do is control work I think you are about to get a very rude awakening. When you leave the school you will have to apprentice somewhere and as such you will be either pulling wire or (heaven forbid your located in the Canadian Shield area) driving ground rods. At least for the first while as a matter of fact as the apprentice you most likely will get all the jobs the JW hates to do like drilling holes in concrete, working in the attics, pulling wire for hours at a time etc...


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Choose another field.
> 
> General electrical work can and will be *brutal*.
> 
> If you got worked roping one house, you won't like what's to come.


I have a few friends who are electricians and I was told for the most part it's not that brutal. Not sure where you've worked. I'm in Canada. Maybe things here are a little different.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

gardiner said:


> I think the advice that has been given referring you to another line of work might be a good route for you to follow.If you think your coming out of school and being grabbed into a job where all you do is control work I think you are about to get a very rude awakening. When you leave the school you will have to apprentice somewhere and as such you will be either pulling wire or (heaven forbid your located in the Canadian Shield area) driving ground rods. At least for the first while as a matter of fact as the apprentice you most likely will get all the jobs the JW hates to do like drilling holes in concrete, working in the attics, pulling wire for hours at a time etc...


I'm prepared for that. It's better than being in a desk job wanting to advance but not being given the opportunity to, even though you can do the work.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

"Given the opportunity..." ? Who gives anyone anything, advancement is done by hard work and determination. The only thing is, hard work in relation to electrical also means cold work or hot work. Advancement in a cubical or on the job site is done following the same recipe, to get ahead be willing to work for it. But if your looking for a position where the conditions are perfect, electrical is not for you.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

gardiner said:


> "Given the opportunity..." ? Who gives anyone anything, advancement is done by hard work and determination. The only thing is, hard work in relation to electrical also means cold work or hot work. Advancement in a cubical or on the job site is done following the same recipe, to get ahead be willing to work for it. But if your looking for a position where the conditions are perfect, electrical is not for you.


What I really meant is that I chose this career because it has better opportunity.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

> Running conduit, pulling wire, mounting gear ,setting transformers, climbing, pounding, crouching, this is more the reality of the trade. If you were exhausted from setting boxes and pulling romex I to think you should look into something else.


BAck injuries are nothing to sneeze at. You may have a gift for this stuff, but being an electrician IS physically taxing. Now if you want to specialize in some part of the trade, you will find ways to do the trade without being on the tough side of things. As you get older, it only gets tougher. If it's tough now, you may seriously consider something else.


----------



## barlow (Feb 16, 2009)

steelersman said:


> When trying to use the plural of a word that ends in "y", drop the "y" and add "ies". So it would be "factories", not "factorys". :thumbsup:


 What about days, delays, surveys and toys? :laughing:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I want to eventually get into industrial control so I think this is the best route to take.


Can you just jump into industrial control?? :blink:That does not sound like something you can slip into right out of college.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you might try getting into working for an alarm, security, or control company - if that is possible. that is the only easy elecrical work I know of, other than easy jobs that guys happened to fall into after many years busting ass in the trade. I am a roughneck and have spent most of my career in ditches, on roofs, ladders, etc. lkie others said, trimming a panel, and building contactors is nice easy work, after the real work is done pulling in large feeders and trouble shooting units in attic or on hot roofs or on icy roofs or standing in water or in the rain, etc etc. no soup for you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw a young guy at 7-11 this morning driving a truck that sucks the poop out of those Porty Potty's. 

I bet this guy would love the chance of learning our trade and buff boy is whining about pulling romex and nailing plastic boxes up. :no:

For a guy who goes to a gym 6 times a week, he seems a bit wimpy :blink:

Better lay off the shiny machines and try some rusty "free weights" :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive worked in freezers that were 30 below and ive worked in factories that were 130 plus. so if you're look ing for comfortable industrial is probably not your thing. then if thats not enough lugging around ridgid landing 500s in a can that they give you like a foot to work with, believe me if pulling some romex wore you out after one day working industrial, or any construction for that matter, you're gonna die man.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I saw a young guy at 7-11 this morning driving a truck that sucks the poop out of those Porty Potty's.
> 
> I bet this guy would love the chance of learning our trade and buff boy is whining about pulling romex and nailing plastic boxes up. :no:
> 
> ...


I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


 
Now we have a comedian. That's your calling slim! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


You come here telling everyone that you work out six times a week and think your in "good shape", then you say you were exhausted by pulling wire and hanging a few boxes, you pretty much asked for it.Your not going to get any sympathy here.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> You come here telling everyone that you work out six times a week and think your in "good shape", then you say you were exhausted by pulling wire and hanging a few boxes, you pretty much asked for it.Your not going to get any sympathy here.


tough crowd eh young guy

THIS is what you get when you become an electrician :laughing:

Think long and hard about it I guess! Ultimately it's your happiness.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I left my previous career as a computer helpdesk tech (a glorified call center) for something a bit more hands on. In your experience do you think I will enjoy being an Electrician?


Go back to IT before you blow it. Really.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Then, I'd say you should look into something a bit more low impact. Maybe flower arrangement or cake decorating, buff boy.


lol!


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> You come here telling everyone that you work out six times a week and think your in "good shape", then you say you were exhausted by pulling wire and hanging a few boxes, you pretty much asked for it.Your not going to get any sympathy here.


I honestly don't know what this site is for. A bunch of retired geezers ranting about **** that probably doesn't even apply to today's world. Give me a break.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Go back to IT before you blow it. Really.


Career change, remember?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> You come here telling everyone that you work out six times a week and think your in "good shape", then you say you were exhausted by pulling wire and hanging a few boxes, you pretty much asked for it.Your not going to get any sympathy here.


Isn't this supposed to be a forum where "professionals" can post replies in a "professional" manner? You must be a bunch of those electricians that just take money from people and run. You can bite as much as you want, but I'll bite back even harder.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

It would be better just to state you got owned and move on. 

If you are happy doing the work, do it. Just know it gets much harder than what you described quite often. You know best if it is for you or not, so take our opinions with a grain and don't worry about it. There isn't anything much more fun than razzing an apprentice, so get used to it.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks to all the competent members that provided some assistance to me. I really appreciate your help. To all the **sholes here, grow a brain.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> It would be better just to state you got owned and move on.
> 
> If you are happy doing the work, do it. Just know it gets much harder than what you described quite often. You know best if it is for you or not, so take our opinions with a grain and don't worry about it. There isn't anything much more fun than razzing an apprentice, so get used to it.


Thanks man  I might be an apprentice but I don't appreciate the fact that people think they can walk all over us because we're at the bottom. "What goes around comes around" is my motto.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> Career change, remember?


As good or more money with less physical damage to your body. You want a hobby to work with your hands? Well....think about it.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> Thanks man  I might be an apprentice but I don't appreciate the fact that people think they can walk all over us because we're at the bottom. *"What goes around comes around" *is my motto.


to the bolded part above, ironically, that is exactly what they are doing

Messing with an apprentice just like they were messed with. Expect it in any of the trades. Think of it as your initiation. :thumbsup:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> As good or more money with less physical damage to your body. You want a hobby to work with your hands? Well....think about it.


I'm sure being an electrician doesn't do much harm to the body. I would like to make more money (eventually) so I thought this trade is the right way to go. I didn't work with my hands in IT. Just used my brain to handle undeserving customers. Not my fault they don't know how to turn a computer on :laughing:

My next career choice would have been a paramedic, but that's physically demanding as well. Not to mention that it could possibly put me in a mental hospital.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently in college completing my Electrician pre-apprenticeship. I really like the program so far, but am still not sure if it's really for me. A few years ago I was in a car accident and hurt my back, so I can't lift anything over 30-40kg. I volunteered as an Electrician apprentice (under supervision) to build a house for Habitat For Humanity. It was a really hot day and I became very exhausted pulling wires through beams and mounting boxes for most of the day. I consider myself to be a very physically fit person (I go to the gym 6 times/week) but does being an electrician mean having to work in very hot conditions where there is a risk of heat exhaustion? I don't mind getting my hands dirty and I've had my share of cuts and bruises during my college program, but if I find myself being exhausted every day after work (when I do start) then this trade might not work for me. Thanks for your input!


Okay, have you done ANY commercial new construction work for years on end, in all types of weather? No. You got tired roughing a Habitat House in the "heat of Canada" and you are asking whether this job gets rough?? Get the f*ck out of here. You are just pissing off true pro's (with way more experience than me) and you are pissing little old me off. Stay with IT, dude. I would. I got no shoice now, this is all I got, and sometimes, I regret poor choices.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> *I'm sure being an electrician doesn't do much harm to the body. *I would like to make more money (eventually) so I thought this trade is the right way to go. I didn't work with my hands in IT. Just used my brain to handle undeserving customers. Not my fault they don't know how to turn a computer on :laughing:


To the bolded part above, watch the responses flow in my friend. 

I have 2 herniated disks to show for doing some underground gone wrong when wet concrete broke barriers and was flowing over the ends of stacked 4" pipes. Scooping 5 gallon buckets of wet concrete will do that to you. Life has never quite been the same. Luckily I was IBEW and covered for some rehab after I lay in the hospital for 10 days. Went home with a walker lol, and had to rehab for 6 months. 

My brother was IBEW for about 12 years doing mostly new construction and retrofits of High Schools with updated services, and he has horrible allergies from sucking in concrete dust and all of the other crap you breathe in old buildings. 

If you do construction long term, you do harm to your body. It's the way it is, unless you don't work hard. If you seriously think that, you must only have touched the easy stuff.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Okay, have you done ANY commercial new construction work for years on end, in all types of weather? No. You got tired roughing a Habitat House in the "heat of Canada" and you are asking whether this job gets rough?? Get the f*ck out of here. You are just pissing off true pro's (with way more experience than me) and you are pissing little old me off. Stay with IT, dude. I would. I got no shoice now, this is all I got, and sometimes, I regret poor choices.


Make me. I have just as good right to be here as everyone else. I don't think kindly to people who think they are the s**** day in and day out. If I want to ask a question I'm hoping someone knowledgeable and professional is going to give me an answer without insulting me.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, I think I'm done here. Good luck young fella.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> This is hilarious.


Professionalism is hilarious?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bet we could rack up the 900 posts to get the free t shirt with this thread.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I'm sure being an electrician doesn't do much harm to the body. I would like to make more money (eventually) so I thought this trade is the right way to go. I didn't work with my hands in IT. Just used my brain to handle undeserving customers. Not my fault they don't know how to turn a computer on :laughing:
> 
> My next career choice would have been a paramedic, but that's physically demanding as well. Not to mention that it could possibly put me in a mental hospital.


Get real, froggy! This guy's a douche bag, pulling our chain. Re-read your OP, huh boy? You still live at home ans sleep with mommy?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I'm done here too. This site is useless.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Get real, froggy! This guy's a douche bag, pulling our chain. Re-read your OP, huh boy? You still live at home ans sleep with mommy?


Nope. I have my own house. Pretty cozy really. Do you live in a cave? Stop being a ******* and get a life!!!


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

like i said hilarious


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone here gave you an honest, maybe brutal, but honest and professional opinion and you scoffed at it.


----------



## barlow (Feb 16, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


 Come on man "pump your brakes" these guys are just joking don't take it so personal. Look these guys have paid there dues and there is at least several hundred years of knowledge and experience here between all these guys so you got to give them that respect they've earned it, you could learn alot here.
Its all here from knob and tube to Romex and MC. Commercial, new construction, industrial, resisdential these guys have done it. They love and respect what they do and take the good and the bad that come along with the job.
But most of all they are focused which it seems like you're not.
If you don't enjoy what you do don't do it for a living you'll hate going to work every morning most important you won't do a good job which in this trade can be dangerous. Not trying to overblow it but you could destroy life and property if you have a clock watching , don't care, can't see it from my house attitude. IMHO of course!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am all for new people wanting to learn our trade. What we are forgetting here, is this guy has a bad back already. Try pulling some 500s a couple hundred feet. Or running 2" rigid overhead. This is not the career choice for you if you have a bad back. I am a union electrician. I have been for the last five years out of local 952. I do almost all commercial/industrial jobs. (Amgen, Oil Leases, schools). If you want to stick to residential work, you might have a future. What type of apprenticeship program are you attending?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> If I want to ask a question I'm hoping someone knowledgeable and professional is going to give me an answer without insulting me.


I answered your question, and I didn't insult you. You see, I've seen the new show "Cake Boss". You sound just like the guy in that show. I really think that cake decorating is your calling.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm having some carrott cake with my coffee this a.m. yum.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I answered your question, and I didn't insult you. You see, I've seen the new show "Cake Boss". You sound just like the guy in that show. I really think that cake decorating is your calling.


or maybe designing women's clothing. with straps. lots of straps. yea, that's the ticket.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


 an old bull and a young bull topped a hill to find the valley below was teaming with cows.
the young bull says "lets run down there and f one of those cows."
the old bull says "no lets walk down there and f them all"

the moral of the story is, you may be able to out work me but im only going to do it once.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> Make me. I have just as good right to be here as everyone else. I don't think kindly to people who think they are the s**** day in and day out. If I want to ask a question I'm hoping someone knowledgeable and professional is going to give me an answer without insulting me.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

you come here asking about the trade and when you get an answer you dont like you puff up. if you cant take this little bit of ribbing you're gonna stroke out when you get on a job.:laughing:
so since you are stronger, faster, smarter and younger than all of us you should probably just find a state with no licensing requirements and open up your own shop. 
just be sure you check back in in six months when you are a multimillionaire to rub it in how easy it was.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

robroy952 said:


> I am all for new people wanting to learn our trade. What we are forgetting here, is this guy has a bad back already. Try pulling some 500s a couple hundred feet. Or running 2" rigid overhead. This is not the career choice for you if you have a bad back. I am a union electrician. I have been for the last five years out of local 952. I do almost all commercial/industrial jobs. (Amgen, Oil Leases, schools). If you want to stick to residential work, you might have a future. What type of apprenticeship program are you attending?


Just a recognized program at a local college here. There aren't any options of enrolling in an apprenticeship through the union, and the cheaper community colleges have 3 year or more waiting lists. Rather than wait I went with the more expensive option. Most of my friends who did the electrical trade are in Alberta. They're pulling wire like an average apprentice, but are making enough to pay off their student loan. 

I'm not going to take anything here to heart. I love hard work. I'm sure not everyone in the trade has a perfect back, or has some other minor disability that affects their work. Thanks for your input.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> you should probably just find a state with no licensing requirements and open up your own shop.
> just be sure you check back in in six months when you are a multimillionaire to rub it in how easy it was.


PA doesn't require licensing. Maybe MDShunk can take him under his wing and show him the ropes? :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I'm sure not everyone in the trade has a perfect back, or has some other minor disability that affects their work.


 
Yep. I have some compressed disks in my lower back and sclerosis in them as well. I didn't used to have these problems, but they just appeared about 3 years ago.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I worked in a Ben AND jerry's facility once. 

I put on 20 pounds. They always had the broken containers set aside for the guys.
New York fudge brownie was the one that always seemed to get broken ??? 
I dont know how that happened.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

robroy952 said:


> I am all for new people wanting to learn our trade. What we are forgetting here, is this guy has a bad back already. Try pulling some 500s a couple hundred feet. Or running 2" rigid overhead. This is not the career choice for you if you have a bad back. I am a union electrician. I have been for the last five years out of local 952. I do almost all commercial/industrial jobs. (Amgen, Oil Leases, schools). If you want to stick to residential work, you might have a future. What type of apprenticeship program are you attending?


 
Meh, My back and wrists are screwed up, and have been for years, yep with time, they are ok with the work, ya, it hurts like a b*tch for a while until you get used to it. Suck it up young man..........speaking of sucking....... Newf, I was trained by Newf's, so as my boss told me, don't forget to get yourself a good pair of kneepads for when you go in to ask for your raises.....as they can get just as sore as your back.....and don't forget a spit cup, you won't be wanting to get the bosses floor dirty!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Goddamn that's funny! Hahaha!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I can see some serious carpel tunnel in my future. Oh well, I make more money doing this than working in a office where I'd probably get carpel tunnel anyway.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

My problem is with my feet, ankles and knees...wearing out fast; I walk around like Frankenstein in the morning after getting out of bed.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Seems like a moan about wworn out body parts is falling into place here =

How about 

1.vision in one eye - poked myself in the eye with an armoured cable end.

2 Back gives me jip every day and sometimes on my hands and knees.

3. Arthritic thumb from hammer use

4. Broken wrist - fell of a scaffold. Murder on cold days.

5. 5 tooth implants - tripped over plumbers junk laid on a floor

6. Broken Jaw inolved with others in a timber (lumber) pile tumble

7 Too many cuts - stiches - A and E calls

Aint life for an electrician good

Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Being an electrician is anything but easy.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Meh, My back and wrists are screwed up, and have been for years, yep with time, they are ok with the work, ya, it hurts like a b*tch for a while until you get used to it. Suck it up young man..........speaking of sucking....... Newf, I was trained by Newf's, so as my boss told me, don't forget to get yourself a good pair of kneepads for when you go in to ask for your raises.....as they can get just as sore as your back.....and don't forget a spit cup, you won't be wanting to get the bosses floor dirty!!!:laughing::laughing:


:thumbsup: seems you have all the basics covered and_* THAT*_ is even better than baking cookies :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> :thumbsup: seems you have all the basics covered and_* THAT*_ is even better than baking cookies :laughing::laughing:


Though, Theres nothing wrong with freshly baked cookies! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I was looking for help, not a lecture. What gives you the right to call me "wimpy"? I could probably do more work in my young age than you can do in a lifetime. How's that for a lecture?


I call it as I see it :thumbsup:

You should work on a Poop Pump truck for a few weeks sucking out the Porta - Potty's. 

*Then* you will finally realize what hard, dirty work really is 

For the record, you would not last a week working with me :no: 

Being a "buff boy" does nothing for drilling holes and pulling wires. :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> PA doesn't require licensing. Maybe MDShunk can take him under his wing and show him the ropes? :laughing:


:thumbup::thumbup: i can see it now "PA ELECTRICIAN STRAGLES BUSINESS PARTNER THEN EATS CAKE":laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :thumbsup: seems you have all the basics covered and_* THAT*_ is even better than baking cookies :laughing::laughing:


 
I work with y'all all day, then kick my boots off at the end of the day and bake cookies......barefoot, of course.....roar!!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I did something to my knee the other day crawling around in that attic. Never felt pain like this before. 

I'll be 40 in March, guess that says it all.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I work with y'all all day, then kick my boots off at the end of the day and bake cookies......barefoot, of course.....roar!!


 this gets my vote for #1 post all year :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I did something to my knee the other day crawling around in that attic. Never felt pain like this before.
> 
> I'll be 40 in March, guess that says it all.


Oh yeah, I'm about to hit 45, s*cks huge, everything hurts or aches; gotta fight through it. Like the TV football analysts say, "He plays hurt, he's tough." Of course we need to substitute "works" for "plays".


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I'm done here too. This site is useless.


...for little girls like you, yeah, you are right about that, Sally. :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I can see some serious carpel tunnel in my future. Oh well, I make more money doing this than working in a office where I'd probably get carpel tunnel anyway.


how about hands that get so swollen you can't make a fist? Times like that I love a good hand massage from the wife. It's all agony and ectacy.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I call it as I see it :thumbsup:
> 
> You should work on a Poop Pump truck for a few weeks sucking out the Porta - Potty's.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would want to work for a greasy ******* :no:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...for little girls like you, yeah, you are right about that, Sally. :thumbup:


You must be unemployed if you have enough time to post on this site all day.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> I don't think anyone would want to work for a greasy ******* :no:


He's from Long Island, NY. I wouldn't guess there's too many ******** there. He might be the lone ******* in Long Island, I suppose. Sort of like the Sasquatch. People think there's a few around.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> You must be unemployed if you have enough time to post on this site all day.


I think that many guys are so successful in just a minor portion of their day that they can afford the leisure time to post on forums. Some people also use it as a stress relief.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> You must be unemployed if you have enough time to post on this site all day.


I thought you said "im done here. this site is useless"

Yet, here you are continuing to troll.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> You must be unemployed if you have enough time to post on this site all day.


If I wanted to be mean, I'd say something like: You just showed up on the forum at 11:00 tonight, so you must have struck out with the chicks at the bar and came home to take out your frustrations on a forum site. Since I'm know as being a nice guy, I won't say that. :laughing:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If I wanted to be mean, I'd say something like: You just showed up on the forum at 11:00 tonight, so you must have been dissed by a chick at a bar and came home to take out your frustrations on a forum site. Since I'm know as being a nice guy, I won't say that. :laughing:


11? Check you time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> 11? Check you time.


I did. It still says 11. If you're in a different time zone, your time might be different. If it's 10 or 9 where you're at, you must have _really_ struck out at the bar tonight or you ran out of money.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Or mom let him stay up late because he was a good boy and finished all his homework.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I don't think anyone would want to work for a greasy ******* :no:


There are no ******** on Long Island :laughing:

You don't take rejection very well.. do you :lol:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I did. It still says 11. If you're in a different time zone, your time might be different. If it's 10 or 9 where you're at, you must have _really_ struck out at the bar tonight or you ran out of money.


It's not easy for a girl to keep quarters in her G string :laughing:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It's not easy for a girl to keep quarters in her G string :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> It's not easy for a girl to keep quarters in her G string :laughing:


 i thought that was what the little " slot " was for. :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

paul d. said:


> i thought that was what the little " slot " was for. :blink:


Sure isnt what I use it for.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Sure isnt what I use it for.
> 
> ~Matt


Let me guess... you use it to swipe the credit card :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It's not easy for a girl to keep quarters in her G string :laughing:


 
You haven't been to alberta then......there are ways to get every nickel and dime outta ya...........boobie basketball and other such games......albeit, loonies and twonies are preffered over quarters, but in these recession times, Im sure they would not turn their nose up at quarters.......not that I know anything about such things........:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> You haven't been to alberta then......there are ways to get every nickel and dime outta ya...........boobie basketball and other such games......albeit, loonies and twonies are preffered over quarters, but in these recession times, Im sure they would not turn their nose up at quarters.......not that I know anything about such things........:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::drink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

albeit, loonies and twonies.. sounds like a pickup line from a drunk :laughing:

Just what are they... :blink:


----------



## rynospark (Apr 1, 2011)

*Sound advice*

Mate, Don't go to the gym so much. Theres no need to go 6 days a week. Just go for top ups 2 or 3 times a week and concentrate on your work. Get your cardio there too. 10, sometimes 20 mins on the crosstrainer after the weights is working for me. You will still stay in shape because your muscles require more energy to maintain the muscle mass throughout the day therefore raising your metabolism and then burns fat. And also working for 8 to 10 hours a day 5 days a week...That burns calories!! You wont put on weight, will always look in peak shape, and most important, you will extend the longevity of your working life.Don't screw up your body. It's not worth it in the long run. CHILL OUT ON THE GYM!!


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

rynospark said:


> Mate, Don't go to the gym so much. Theres no need to go 6 days a week. Just go for top ups 2 or 3 times a week and concentrate on your work. Get your cardio there too. 10, sometimes 20 mins on the crosstrainer after the weights is working for me. You will still stay in shape because your muscles require more energy to maintain the muscle mass throughout the day therefore raising your metabolism and then burns fat. And also working for 8 to 10 hours a day 5 days a week...That burns calories!! You wont put on weight, will always look in peak shape, and most important, you will extend the longevity of your working life.Don't screw up your body. It's not worth it in the long run. CHILL OUT ON THE GYM!!


He may have worn him self out, it's been two years since this thread pal :yes:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quit reading.. but here's the deal.. You might be out of shape and some jobs might near kill you or feel like it. Part of the rodeo. Most of us have a bad back. Just know when to get help and know your limits. As far as working in the heat.. Drink a lot of water.. I'd say tough it out..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I'm sure the pros of being an Electrician far outweigh this particular con?


Our plant is probably 90 to 100 degrees all summer long. It is miserable but I never lose focus as to why I am here...PAYDAY...and for my family. It's worth it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> You come here telling everyone that you work out six times a week and think your in "good shape", then you say you were exhausted by pulling wire and hanging a few boxes, you pretty much asked for it.Your not going to get any sympathy here.


 



Something here does not add up. I weigh over 280 pounds and don't work out. I can do anything I need to do. That includes being in and out of attics and crawl spaces for 10 or more hours in a day. Am I tired at the end of the day? Sure I am, but I can do it and accept it. Being a 1 man business, I ain't got no one to complain to. It sure beats waiting for the phone to ring.


I have over 10 years experience as a cubicle dweller and even drove a truck OTR for 1 1/2 years. You do what you gotta do. Many things people do to make a living are very difficult. If he can't deal with that, I would suggest that this guy find a way to stay employed in an office environment. Don't forget however that if it is done by sitting in front of a computer screen, someone in India can do it for a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Old thread! Oooops!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Our plant is probably 90 to 100 degrees all summer long. It is miserable but I never lose focus as to why I am here...PAYDAY...and for my family. It's worth it.


 It's a treat to work in a plant that's only 100 in the summer. Some of the one's I work in are just stupid hot.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

electricnewf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm currently in college completing my Electrician pre-apprenticeship. I really like the program so far, but am still not sure if it's really for me. A few years ago I was in a car accident and hurt my back, so I can't lift anything over 30-40kg. I volunteered as an Electrician apprentice (under supervision) to build a house for Habitat For Humanity. It was a really hot day and I became very exhausted pulling wires through beams and mounting boxes for most of the day. I consider myself to be a very physically fit person (I go to the gym 6 times/week) but does being an electrician mean having to work in very hot conditions where there is a risk of heat exhaustion? I don't mind getting my hands dirty and I've had my share of cuts and bruises during my college program, but if I find myself being exhausted every day after work (when I do start) then this trade might not work for me. Thanks for your input!


Im a pretty small guy, I run alot but I cant handle weights so well. The thing I LOVE about the trade is that I am always on my feet and every service call to major job will be different. Originally I wanted to be an IEEE engineer but the math is way to intense. Just get a back brace . Plus this is a career, not a job. And when you get to be old and crusty you will be a foreman or maybe an inspector. The best part of this trade is that it is so versatile. Once you're a journeyman you can do sidework for the neighbors on the weekends if they wanted another circuit, learn stuff from other trades and be a handy man. 

In high school I couldn't change my oil in my truck let alone an old receptacle in my house. Being in the trade gives you a wealth of knowledge most men should know but so few from our generation understand and take for granted. In 10-15 years I look forward to teaching my kids the tricks of the trade. To me being an electrician comes with a lot of pride that I just began appreciating. The things we learn are not difficult but there is just so much to know you really need to be smart. We are the unsung hero of modern living.

I still might get my electrical engineering degree later on, but for the time being this is more than enough fun and education for me. I just cant wait to get out of school and in the field.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Im a pretty small guy, I run alot but I cant handle weights so well. The thing I LOVE about the trade is that I am always on my feet and every service call to major job will be different. Originally I wanted to be an IEEE engineer but the math is way to intense. Just get a back brace . Plus this is a career, not a job. And when you get to be old and crusty you will be a foreman or maybe an inspector. The best part of this trade is that it is so versatile. Once you're a journeyman you can do sidework for the neighbors on the weekends if they wanted another circuit, learn stuff from other trades and be a handy man.
> 
> In high school I couldn't change my oil in my truck let alone an old receptacle in my house. Being in the trade gives you a wealth of knowledge most men should know but so few from our generation understand and take for granted. In 10-15 years I look forward to teaching my kids the tricks of the trade. To me being an electrician comes with a lot of pride that I just began appreciating. The things we learn are not difficult but there is just so much to know you really need to be smart. We are the unsung hero of modern living.:jester::jester:
> 
> I still might get my electrical engineering degree later on, but for the time being this is more than enough fun and education for me. I just cant wait to get out of school and in the field.


 Oh, to be young and foolish!!! I don't know where learning to change the oil in your truck is, in the code book.:001_huh:

But, I admire your optimism! Another year or so, and you will know it all!

Then you can start trunk slamming to your hearts content!! 

Millionaire by age 25. Just watch out for the RUDE AWAKENING!:whistling2:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

electricnewf said:


> Would an Industrial Electrician have to worry about very hot conditions, if they are working in a factory?


 I worked in a plastics factory. I'd be standing two feet away from dies and flow-tubes that were heated to 400+ degrees. That was pretty hot.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Our plant is probably 90 to 100 degrees all summer long....


 I feel your pain. Our outfit also requires long-sleeve FR uniforms, I'm not really sure why: They are literally soaking with sweat in the summer, there's absolutely no way they would catch on fire. 

Worst job I did last year was a small plant that had lost all ventilation during the hottest part of the summer and had 3 generators in it running full power. I've never in my life been in a building that hot. Well over 100°, it really was like walking into an oven. 

-John


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

_


electricnewf said:



I'm sure being an electrician doesn't do much harm to the body. I would like to make more money (eventually) so I thought this trade is the right way to go.

Click to expand...

Most of what an electrician does is building construction and remodels. It means climbing, crouching, digging, hauling heavy materials. Risks to your body is carpel tunnel syndrome, injuries to your knees and back, risk of electrocution among others. _ 

It's amazing what non-electricians think electricians do. I was off for surgery and cancer treatment when my doctor said I could go back for "light duty". She thought light duty was sitting in the office looking at blue prints. I had to explain that looking at blue prints is about 1% of my job. She also didn't want me to raise my hands above my head for at least 6 weeks post surgery. Oh, and I'm never again supposed to lift more than 15# with the arm on the side of my body that had the surgery.


Oops, I didn't realize this was an old thread. My bad.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Oh, to be young and foolish!!! I don't know where learning to change the oil in your truck is, in the code book.:001_huh:
> 
> But, I admire your optimism! Another year or so, and you will know it all!
> 
> ...


Haha, yep I am probably being naive. A kid can dream .


----------

